# Do They Count "Amateur" Wins into Records?



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I noticed the UFC has Rashad Evans listed at 18-0 and wiki has him at 13-0 (which included wins from events like Dangerzone - Cage Fighting and I'm thinking this was one of those local MMA events). So do they count your "amateur" wins too or are there no distinction between amateur and pro?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

For one thing, they count TUF wins, which are not considered sanctioned pro-bouts by the athletic commission and so are not listed on the wiki or sherdog, but are considered by the UFC. In some cases, I think they count amateur wins as well ... like that Denis Stojnic guy who just fought at UFC 94, they claimed he had like 11 wins when all he was listed professionally was 4.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Your pro record and amateur record are supposed to be kept seperate. I could see them counting some ammy bouts though to help get a fight sanctioned. Once you go pro though your record starts over


----------

